# Got To Play With High Explosives Today...



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7SVNQ5x0oJM

Detonated a 4 inch military shell that was discovered when the sands of Nauset beach shifted. Brought it to the transfer station after closing, and blew it up. During WW2 there were two Military bases on Cape Cod, and we have this type of scenario play out probably 6 times a year.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Was this a shore battery shell or ship round used for shore bombardment?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

You wouldn't want to be too close to that when it went off!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

As I understand it (from the bomb squad) this was a "phosphorus" shell, used to illuminate a large area. We had the FD standing by, because as they explained "the phosphorus- when ignited- often sets the ground on fire at the detonation location". After it detonated, there were no fireworks, so to speak. They now think the phosphorus may have been tainted (seawater), and no longer combustable. They were not sure if it was ship to shore shell or vice versa. Pretty good thump though!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

And I spent my day sitting in front of a computer..... No FAIR!!!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sound like there may have been laughing gas instead of phosphorus in the shell


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> And I spent my day sitting in front of a computer..... No FAIR!!!!!!


YEA!!!


----------

